# Komische Array Ausgabe



## bilicim (26. Jan 2009)

ich habe ein programm geschrieben, dass zwei interger arrays mischen soll und ein zusammengestelltest array ausgegeb soll.. aber erhalte unverständliche zeilen zurück


```
public static int[] mischen(int[] a, int[] b) {
        int[] c = new int[a.length + b.length];
        int i = 0;
        int j = 0;
        for (int k = 0; k < c.length; k++) {
            if (i < a.length && (j == b.length || a[i] < b[j])) {
                c[k] = a[i];
                i++;
            } else {
                c[k] = b[j];
                j++;
            }
        }
        return c;
    }
```


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        int[] s = new int[] {1,2,3,4,5};
        int[] z = new int[] {5,4,3,2,1};
            System.out.println(mischen(s, z));
        }
```

ausgabe: 
	
	
	
	





```
[I@1fee6fc
```

warum?


----------



## ARadauer (26. Jan 2009)

tja das passiert wenn man ein array ausgibt


```
public static void main(String[] args){
	   int[] arr = {4,5,6};
	   System.out.println(arr);		
	}
```
das hat nichts mit deinem mischen zu tun...


----------



## ARadauer (26. Jan 2009)

System.out.println( Arrays.toString(arr));


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Jan 2009)

Arrays sind Objekte. Was du hier zurück erhältst ist der Hashwert des Objektes.
Jedenfalls, wenn du den Inhalt deines Arrays selbst ausgeben möchtest, musst du es in einer for-Schleife durchlaufen.

Edit: Die Variante von ARadauer ist natürlich weniger aufwändig.


----------



## bilicim (26. Jan 2009)

jetzt steht da aber toString() cannot be applied to (int[])

und.. wie kann ich dann die methode einbinden?


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Jan 2009)

Dann hast dur irgendwas verkehrt gemacht. In der API-Doc steht folgendes zu _Arrays#toString(int[])_
 :arrow: http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/util/Arrays.html#toString(int[])

Hier gabs übrigens das gleiche Problem: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=81783


----------



## bilicim (26. Jan 2009)

ach ich hab nur vergessen zu importieren.. dankeschön, jetzt gehts tatsächlich


----------

